# Moving to Yokahoma - request for advise



## arifayee (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello

I have got an interview call from a company based in Yokohama and now the package negotiation is ongoing

I want to know what monthly living cost for a single in Yokohama is. Also help me know cost split as :

1) Is there any radiation effects at the location of Tsurumi in Yokohama?

2) Monthly rental (shared basis)--minimum to average—(Our company fixed the amount of of 15000 JPY per month which will be included in my package and the same will be deducted from my account)

3) Monthly food (Indian food/ Japanese food)—(Our company fixed the amount of of 2000 JPY per day, whether this is enough for whole day Indian food)

4) Monthly utility bills (average use) such as cooking gas, electricity- Our company fixed the amount of of 10000 JPY per month and any excess amount beyond this limit will be borne by us, so please confirm whether this 10000 JPY is enough for whole month)

5) Phone (ISD), internet cost-Minimum to Average-(Our company will provide furnished accommodation so I would like to know phone and internet connections are included when it considered as furnished in Japan)

6) Mobile phone sim card cost and tariff rate for incoming and outgoing calls to India and GCC countries

7) Transportation costs assuming accommodation within 15 kms from workplace---(For any official ride inside the Japan company has limitation of 2000 JPY /ride)


Kindly let me know this information at earliest as it will help me out negotiating good package with employer.

Thanks & Regards,
Rifayee


----------

